# Northern Territory Tours



## Rubin I (Apr 19, 2009)

We are a family of who will be  in Darwin in August 2009 and figured to take a safari/camping tour of the major national parks: Kakadu, Nitmiluk (Katherine Gorge), and Litchfield. Any advice on which tour company to go with or any to avoid would be most welcome.


----------



## beanb41 (Apr 20, 2009)

Try the Darwin forum on Trip Advisor. You are more likely to get the answer you are seeking there.


----------

